# FileWriter Speicherort



## kaRangU (3. Nov 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage wie kann ich den Speicherort eines FileWriters angeben? Hab mir diesen Thread schon durch gelesen aber .... komme da nicht hinter ^^

http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/15271-pruefen-filewriter.html

grüße und danke 

kaRangU


----------



## eRaaaa (3. Nov 2009)

entweder den pfad zur datei als string im konstruktor übergeben, oder ein file-objekt

```
File f = new File("pfad zur datei");
und
FileWriter fw = new FileWriter(f) ;



oder einfach:

FileWriter fw = new FileWriter( "pfad zur datei") ;
```


----------



## Unregistriert (3. Nov 2009)

ah ok perfekt danke  echt klasse hier ^^


----------



## Unregistriert (3. Nov 2009)

FileWriter myWriterPK = new FileWriter( "pk_" + cb_Tabelle.getSelectedItem()  +".java"); 

also ich hab da den Namen drinnen. Mh wo gebe ich dann den Namen ein, wie die datei heißt?


----------



## Unregistriert (3. Nov 2009)

Also wenn da der Name wegfällt wo gebe ich an wie die Datei heißt? oder gebe ich zwei Parameter über?^^
Stehe auf dem Schlauch...


----------



## eRaaaa (3. Nov 2009)

??
ich kann dir nicht ganz folgen 
im konstruktor vom filewriter sagst du ihm wo sich die ausgabedatei befinden soll


```
try {
			FileWriter fw = new FileWriter("C:\\meineAusgabedatei.txt");  //hier dateipfad+name
			fw.write("Hier schreibe ich diesen Text in die o.g. Datei");  //hier inhalt
			fw.flush();
			fw.close();
		} catch (IOException e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
```


----------



## Unregistriert (3. Nov 2009)

ahh verstanden daaanke


----------



## STIMMT'S??? (2. Okt 2012)

```
import java.io.*;

class test {
BufferedWriter writer;
public static void main (::::) {

         try {
             String pfad = "xXx";


          writer = new BufferedWriter(new FileWriter(pfad + ".txt"));
        }
         catch (IOException ex) {
             ex.printStackTrace();
        }

    }
}

//so geht es nachträglich!!!!
```


----------

